# Jar Jar Binks or Gollum?



## Corvis (Jun 23, 2005)

I was watching a documentary on the Phantom Menace Special Features DVD the other night and I saw how they made Jar Jar Binks come alive, and it looked a lot like how PJ did Gollum on LOTR. So which creature is better (computer wise I mean not characteristically)? Which one looks realer?


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 23, 2005)

Apart from the fact that overwhelming buckets of hate should be emptied over Jar Jar's head, honestly! The fool looks worse than Morph! He's a gellatinous plasticine monstrosity! His eyes look as though they were created in a graphics manipulation program by a ten year old and he doesn't lip synch well. His skin is static and doesn't react well to his movements. Very little of the actor bleeds through, giving him no character aside from the voice, and the less said about his tongue or pathetically small range of facial expressions the better!


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 24, 2005)

None of them look real, in my opinion. Both look completely artificial. Gollum looks like a skinned squirrel with a monkey's head, and Jar-Jar Binks is an alligator standing upright with a frilled lizard's head having a flies eyes and a full hobbit's smile.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 3, 2005)

Gollum, but probably only because he's almost human


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 4, 2005)

id have to agree with Noldor_returned


----------

